# Carpul Tunnel



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I'm just getting started with kyuki-do.  I have carpul tunnel syndrome in both of my wrists and I was wondering if that might be a problem when I start using my wrists more for hitting, blocking, etc...?  I get pain when I do repetitive twisting, so I can't crochet anymore.  Do you think this may present a problem?  Is kyuki-do right for someone who has this kind of problem?  Should I try a different kind of martial art?  What are your thoughts on this?  Look forward to your comments.
Gabby


----------



## Inferno (Jan 21, 2007)

I also have Carpal Tunnel in both my wrists (I'm a geeky system administrator, among other things).  Although I'm not familiar with the art form your taking up, usually exercising and stretching the wrist will help make carpal tunnel better.  

Repetitive actions (such as crocheting like you stated in another post) will cause calcium to build up in your wrist causing the syndrome.  This means if you did practice the same punch over and over, it may cause some soreness so I'd recommend just doing a variety of punches to keep it somewhat random to prevent any pain because I know it sucks.

So as long as you overdue the same action without switching or taking a break, you should be fine.  This of course depends upon the severity of your carpal tunnel, mine is absolutely atrocious.

-Inferno


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2007)

Moderator Note:

Thread  moved to Health Tips to generate better responses.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 21, 2007)

Inferno said:


> I also have Carpal Tunnel in both my wrists (I'm a geeky system administrator, among other things). Although I'm not familiar with the art form your taking up, usually exercising and stretching the wrist will help make carpal tunnel better.
> 
> Repetitive actions (such as crocheting like you stated in another post) will cause calcium to build up in your wrist causing the syndrome. This means if you did practice the same punch over and over, it may cause some soreness so I'd recommend just doing a variety of punches to keep it somewhat random to prevent any pain because I know it sucks.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, thanks for your response!  Mine is pretty severe, so I think I might also try wearing wrist braces while I'm training.  I appreciate your input and advise.
Gabby


----------



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 21, 2007)

Inferno said:


> I also have Carpal Tunnel in both my wrists (I'm a geeky system administrator, among other things). Although I'm not familiar with the art form your taking up, usually exercising and stretching the wrist will help make carpal tunnel better.
> 
> Repetitive actions (such as crocheting like you stated in another post) will cause calcium to build up in your wrist causing the syndrome. This means if you did practice the same punch over and over, it may cause some soreness so I'd recommend just doing a variety of punches to keep it somewhat random to prevent any pain because I know it sucks.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, thanks for your response! Mine is pretty severe, so I think I might also try wearing wrist braces while I'm training. I appreciate your input and advise.
Gabby


----------



## TKDmel (Jan 26, 2007)

Not knowing which MA you take, let me say that I had carpel tunnel so severe that eventually I had to get the surgery. But during the years that I practiced TKD it went away due to the fact that we were taught to keep our hands in line with the wrists, thereby relieving the pressure on the nerves. When I had to stop training for a time, it came back with a vengence! Thats when I had the surgery. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 26, 2007)

The answer is ... well it depends.

So rather than specify if it will or won't cause you harm I just met with my doctor and this is what he said.

Any tingling, Burning, or constant pain is a problem. Temporary aching or even sudden sharp pain that receeds fairly rapidly is "ok" but take that as a warning and back off.

So now you can at least assess while you train and progress as always talk to your doctor and the instructor of the school. Explain to them both what you have what you are doing and allow them a chance to express their oppinions.

--Infy.


----------

